# String Reprise / Treaty - Leonard Cohen & Patrick Leonard



## fvdhom (Feb 29, 2020)

Does anyone know of a score for the string Quartet piece: String Reprise / Treaty from I Want it Darker album ? by Leonard Cohen ?


----------

